# Metal Pless on a JD pushing 10 inches of snow



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally got a good size storm to show off our Metal Pless 10-16 Agrimaxx plow. Enjoy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Amateur, you should have plowed with the storm.

J/K, looks great Paul.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

You got all the good toys, where's the 'I'm not worthy' smilie?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That thing will really move some snow. Thumbs Up

The chrome straight stack is a nice touch as well.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Im sure the tune on the tractor helps too lol. Nice vid Paul hope all is well.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1687204 said:


> Amateur, you should have plowed with the storm.
> 
> J/K, looks great Paul.


I know, its just less impressive. So to keep my friends entertained on Plowsite I hold off on some of my lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige;1688475 said:


> I know, its just less impressive. So to keep my friends entertained on Plowsite I hold off on some of my lots.


Have you ever tried it with just a bucket? I hear it might be faster? :laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Neige;1688475 said:


> I know, its just less impressive. So to keep my friends entertained on Plowsite I hold off on some of my lots.


Is that what you tell your clients.....haha


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The tractor sounds awesome in the vid. wesport


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

scott3430;1688917 said:


> The tractor sounds awesome in the vid. wesport


I thought it sounded like it had an old Detroit under the hood, that's not a bad thing.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

That's an awesome setup.Seems to push with ease and can't beat that sound!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You won't see or hear a Kubota push like that. I've never seen an aftermarket stack on a 7 series before. Crazy French men.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1690053 said:


> You won't see or hear a Kubota push like that. I've never seen an aftermarket stack on a 7 series before. Crazy French men.


LOL Thumbs Up

Although, actually he's not French. He's much\Dutch better.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;1690053 said:


> You won't see or hear a Kubota push like that. I've never seen an aftermarket stack on a 7 series before. Crazy French men.


 Yep thats Ryerson for you, he found the stack, and got a chip to boost the engine.



Mark Oomkes;1690090 said:


> LOL Thumbs Up
> 
> Although, actually he's not French. He's much\Dutch better.


I am all of the above, I actually shake my head when I hear that tractor drive by. I don't need GPS on his tractor, I just stop my truck and lower the window and I know where he is at.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

It's about time PS started paying Niege because he makes this site about 75% more awesome than it would be otherwise.

Honestly I think about half of the time I come on here is to see if he has posted something new.

Another excellent vid Niege but I gotta ask: Where is 'Monteal', Quebec?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I turned up my 10" subwoofer on my computer to watch that video


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

wislxer;1691222 said:


> It's about time PS started paying Niege because he makes this site about 75% more awesome than it would be otherwise.
> 
> Honestly I think about half of the time I come on here is to see if he has posted something new.
> 
> Another excellent vid Niege but I gotta ask: Where is 'Monteal', Quebec?


Thanks for that nice review. Montreal Quebec is just 1 hour north of Plattsburg NY.

More vids to come.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wislxer;1691222 said:


> It's about time PS started paying Niege because he makes this site about 75% more awesome than it would be otherwise.
> 
> Honestly I think about half of the time I come on here is to see if he has posted something new.
> 
> Another excellent vid Niege but I gotta ask: Where is 'Monteal', Quebec?


You might be to new to have looked through AK Boss thread's in the past. Between him and Neige no one else has anything worth posting 90% of the time lol.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Neige;1691792 said:


> Thanks for that nice review. Montreal Quebec is just 1 hour north of Plattsburg NY.
> 
> More vids to come.


Oh I'm well aware of Montreal and have discussed at length visiting that city with the GF. Seems like a great city! tymusic I was just giving you a hard time for forgetting the 'r' in your location in the corner of your posts.

But I shouldn't talk because in reviewing my post I see that I can't spell 'Neige'.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

:laughing: 5 years online and you are the first to point it out. 
to funny :salute:


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks good Paul, now how about getting some of them built so others can purchase/use them ha ha. Is the live bottom box plow we discussed on its way to me to try.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's pretty sweet! It's moving a lot of snow!


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great video Neige! Makes me want to "Impulse" buy one tomorrow. Love the exhaust sound on that thing.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice Paul, love the stack!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

What's the HP on that JD?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful setup, the sound is awesome!

I'm seriously jealous. Next time it snows there but not here can I come play? I miss having a fleet of them at my disposal lol. Just really big toys


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JeffNY;1695673 said:


> What's the HP on that JD?


I will have to ask Rye, since its been boosted I have no idea.


potskie;1696058 said:


> Beautiful setup, the sound is awesome!
> 
> I'm seriously jealous. Next time it snows there but not here can I come play? I miss having a fleet of them at my disposal lol. Just really big toys


Open invite to anyone who would like to come by.
Finally had a chance to work with it, Rye was gone for a Christmas dinner with his girlfriend so there it was sitting around and I had some work to do.
It really is an amazing tractor, first time I ever worked with an IVT transmission. The front and back plows scrape amazingly I was disappointed when 6 hours later I was done. Time flies when you are having fun. Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is one more,


----------



## strokerpuller (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Paul do you think that tractor could handle any bigger of a plow?
Also do you like tractors with plows or wheel loaders better?

One last thing what would it cost for that same set up front and back blade and under carriage. PM when you get a chance.

Thanks again


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

strokerpuller;1944325 said:


> Hey Paul do you think that tractor could handle any bigger of a plow?
> Also do you like tractors with plows or wheel loaders better?
> 
> One last thing what would it cost for that same set up front and back blade and under carriage. PM when you get a chance.
> ...


that's a 10-16, you could go for a 12-18 its a lot of plow. Skidsteerguy has a 12-19 on his New Holland you should see what he has to say about the plow and tractors and loaders http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1944393#post1944393

I like both the tractor and the loader. They each have their place, and can be awesome to push snow. Tractors usually are less expensive, with great sight lines all around. Loaders can push loads of snow, turn better and stack higher. I believe a mix of both are ideal, I have yet to find the ideal equipment that can do everything well.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Paul , what can push more a loader or tractor same hp ? Know its all about traction. Dont have any seat time in either so curious whats more comfortable to operate ? also whats eaiser to shift and control blades/pushers ? Know theres many options on controls and shifting but if where to set one up like to want . Are the loaders/ tractors balanced with big blades on them? Seeing the tractors have back blades on them helping counter the front/ or a weight kit. Wonder how the loaders are without the rear blades or blowers. I guess if u get a large enough loader it will balance with anything on the front but talking same hp for a tractor /loader.


----------

